# Not really structures



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been making containers for my railway, they are printed on cardboard and are very detailed @ about 1/3 the price of plastic ones if you buy a few at a time.
They are now making "doubles" 2 high to suit the low bed wagons.










I'm going to ask him if he can do a "double" with 2 brands of containers, you don't often see 2 of a kind (not down here anyway)


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

They look pretty darn good. from the photos I dont think I could even tell they're paper.

A friend and I are in the process of trying to source cheap containers in bulk. will let you guys know if anything good comes of it


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks nice. Some similar paper container threads, here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4798

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7674

TJ


----------

